# What should I do?



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

*What should I do?*​
2 pairs of Salvini211.76%1 pair of Salvini and 1 pair of Cutteri1588.24%


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey guys!

Lately I have been really wanting to have a breeding pair of Cutteri but I am also VERY attached to all of my Salvini. I talked to my girlfriend last night about it and she said why not have a pair of Salvini in the 55 gal and a pair of Cutteri in the 40 gal breeder and then have a back up female salvini and cutteri in the 29 gal. Which I do LOVE the idea but it also means parting from some of my Salvini............  . What should I do? Have a pair of Salvini and a pair of Cutteri OR 2 pair of Salvini? Here all the tanks I own and can work with also!

2 40 gal breeders
1 55 gal
1 30 gal
1 29 gal
1 20 gal L
1 20 gal High
4 10 gal's

I originally want to keep the 30 and one of the 40's as fry tanks but I can also use my 29 and 20 gal L as well!


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

Wheres the option for 2 pairs of Salvini, and one pair of Cutteri?

Put one pair in the 55, and one of each in the 40 breeders, keep your spares in the 29 as planned, and still have a 30 a 20H a 0L, and 4 10's for growouts.

What else would you use the 2nd 40 breeder for?

But if you only want to keep two pairs, I would go with 1 Sal pair, 1 Cutteri pair, just because I would prefer the variety.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

*travis2K* makes a good plan. :thumb:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> Put one pair in the 55, and one of each in the 40 breeders, keep your spares in the 29 as planned, and still have a 30 a 20H a 0L, and 4 10's for growouts.


I love that plan! The only problem is that would be too many tanks setup at the moment. I don't have enough money or time to take care of them all. I just thought I would mention them all just give ideas.



> What else would you use the 2nd 40 breeder for?


A growout tank



> But if you only want to keep two pairs, I would go with 1 Sal pair, 1 Cutteri pair, just because I would prefer the variety.


Yeah two pairs is all that I can have at the moment! Yeah that sounds good! I am going to go with a pair of Sal and a pair of Cutteri! :thumb:



> travis2K makes a good plan.


Yeah he does! I love it and I would do it if I had more time and money! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## con-man-dan (Aug 19, 2006)

10, 20 and 29 all work fine as growouts. A 40 breeder seems like a bit much for a grow out tank unless you're either growing out some very fast growing large fish, or you literally have hundreds of similar sized fry.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah very good point con-man-dan!

I just put in the order with Jeff and I am asking for 8 1.5 Cutteri. Here's the plan:

55 gal
1 pair of Salvini

40 gal breeder
1 pair of Cutteri

40 gal breeder
1 female Salvini
1 female Blue Mixteco
2 female Cutteri

30 gal 
Salvini fry growout

29 gal
Cutteri fry growout

20 gal L 
1 pair of Cutteri

I will post pictures of them when I get them and they are settled in! I can't wait to get this started!


----------



## con-man-dan (Aug 19, 2006)

:thumb:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Well the Cutteri are on their way and I will receieve them tomorrow! I can't wait! I was curioius though could I keep Swordtails with my breeding pair of Cutteri? I have heard that Cutteri aren't as aggressive as Convicts is this true? I do want to save as much fry as possible but I also would like to have some Swordtails in with the pair if it's possible. If not swordtails can keep a target fish with the pair like Serape Tetra or Black Skirts or anything of that nature or do you think the target fish will just end up dieing and hurt my fry numbers and I would be better of just keeping the pair alone?


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Tetra's are like ninjas when it comes to eating eating eggs and fry...


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

CiChLiD LoVeR128 said:


> Well the Cutteri are on their way and I will receieve them tomorrow! I can't wait! I was curioius though could I keep Swordtails with my breeding pair of Cutteri? I have heard that Cutteri aren't as aggressive as Convicts is this true? I do want to save as much fry as possible but I also would like to have some Swordtails in with the pair if it's possible. If not swordtails can keep a target fish with the pair like Serape Tetra or Black Skirts or anything of that nature or do you think the target fish will just end up dieing and hurt my fry numbers and I would be better of just keeping the pair alone?


there are some pretty mixed up stories about cutteri, from Sajica aggression, to above convict aggression, i have been hearing lately more about how much _more_ aggressive they are then convicts, so i wouldn't risk it.


----------



## con-man-dan (Aug 19, 2006)

Cutteri, like cons and spilirus, are on the "black" side of the family, and are aggressive, sometimes quite a bit. I still think Spilirum are the most aggressive, but Cutteri are not far behind. IME, they've been about the same level as cons, maybe a hair more


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Ok thanks guys! So I think I will just keep the pair by themselves that way I don't have to worry about the fry being snacked on and don't have to buy expensive feeders.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

The Cutteri arrived yesterday at 9 AM and I am very excited! They are doing very well and showing a lot of color! I will post a video very soon! :dancing: :fish: =D>


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

My cutteri were nuts. Far worse than any convicts I had when they spawned.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Congrats on the new arrangements...sounds like some good setups!
Say, do you still happen to have that male sal I sent your way? Just curious. 

Look forward to seeing some pics/vids! opcorn:
BV


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I love these guys! I love their color, personality, and very fun to watch!  As promised I finally found some time to make two videos. I have only had these guys a week and I already have a pair! The pair formed in the middle of the week. My girlfriend is very jealous and she wants my tap water :lol: :lol: !! I am really enjoying them a lot!

Here are the two video's enjoy!

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... V01982.flv

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... V01984.flv



> Congrats on the new arrangements...sounds like some good setups!


Thanks!



> Say, do you still happen to have that male sal I sent your way? Just curious.


No I am afraid I don't have him. I didn't want to get rid of him but it came down to either him or my male that I raised from a juvie. I sold him to an LFS. I am very sorry BV  ! I tried to make it work but it just didn't work out. I am very sorry!


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Had a big response typed out and then it got 'eaten' in cyberspace...dang it! :x 
Anyway, I'm glad those cutteri are doing well...good luck with the pair!

No worries about that sal...he's at a size where I'm sure he'll find his way into another home before too long---hopefully a good one (i.e. where he doesn't eat all of someone's fish, lol). 

Thanks for the updates! :thumb: 
BV


----------

